# kangertech drip box auto firing ?



## moolies86 (26/5/16)

Hey all
Someone recently tried to sell me a drip box he had used for 2 days,would just like to know if anyone has heard of auto firing problems on these mods ?


----------



## Stosta (26/5/16)

moolies86 said:


> Hey all
> Someone recently tried to sell me a drip box he had used for 2 days,would just like to know if anyone has heard of auto firing problems on these mods ?


I have heard that over-squonking can lead to getting some juice in the firing button, and might cause it to stick. But in my experience it's a no. The button is quite soft, so it can be depressed easily by accident, but no autofiring.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## stevie g (26/5/16)

Assuming how many have been sold the couple of reports we have heard don't put me off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pindyman (26/5/16)

I experienced a similar issue with my dripbox...was a case of overtightening the screw securing the battery in my case. When the screw is overtightened the button is practically fully depressed and the slightest pressure on it causes it to fire...git the fright of my life when it happened while my mod was in my pocket..

Loosen the screw till it is just tight enough to power device u will see the lights flashing then leave it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Jan (26/5/16)

no problems on mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (26/5/16)

Pindyman said:


> I experienced a similar issue with my dripbox...was a case of overtightening the screw securing the battery in my case. When the screw is overtightened the button is practically fully depressed and the slightest pressure on it causes it to fire...git the fright of my life when it happened while my mod was in my pocket..
> 
> Loosen the screw till it is just tight enough to power device u will see the lights flashing then leave it.


Thank you pindyman  unfortunately the mod is sold already lol but going to buy the evic vtc or istick pico next month lol still deciding,im extremely new at vaping haha been vaping for 2 hours now and loving it,decided to get a joyetech aio for my first cape just to try it out and have a spare for when i get a new one and loving every drag,cant believe i ever smoked stinkies

Reactions: Like 1


----------

